# Hints and help wanted for switzerland



## 96003

Hi everyone,Looking at stopping in switzerland for a couple of days on our way down to lake garda at the end of august.

What i would like to do is visit/stay at interlaken..............Any advice,be it positive or negative.............also would love to visit the jungfrau thingy m'bob.........Again any advice on how to get there,where to stay,how much does it cost,how long do you need etc etc...

As were only going to be there for a couple of days i dont expect to see much but any top tips would be taken on board 

Also would you recommend booking sites in advance or just try pot luck??


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

If you look at the Italy touring section there are quite a lot of snippets about Lake Garda there. I would recommend booking for a pitch in August - the Italian high season is mid July - 25 August or there abouts.

Switzerland - what weight is your van, as this affects the motorway toll?

3500kg and less - buy at the border - 40 SFR. You will receive a sticker to put on the windscreen.

3500kg and over - buy at the border and slightly more complex - multitrip options available. Minimum cost 25 SFR, or, 32.50 SFR for 10 single days use within one year.

Russell


----------



## devonidiot

the Jungfraujoch train runs from Interlaken station, the cost is in the order of 75 Euros each. Costly, but definately worth it for the views of a lifetime. Tickets can usually be purchased at the campsites.
If you check the route you may be able to catch the train nearer the Jungfrau which may save some money.


----------



## tonyt

Take a look at www.camping-jungfrau.ch

Good campiste in Lauterbrunnen with incredible backdrops.


----------



## 96003

russell,Van is under the 3500kg weight so ok for that one  


Devon,Do you know if you can do the trip from interlaken and back in a day ok :?: 


Tony,Have you done any of the other trips,Looks like a cracking place to stay


----------



## tonyt

LOADZ said:


> Tony,Have you done any of the other trips,Looks like a cracking place to stay


Only the Trummelbach Falls - very impressive especially when there's a lot of snow melt.
The campsite can get quite busy, and noisy, but a great atmosphere.


----------



## rickwiggans

Yes you can do it in a day - it isn't far. You can also drive up to Grindlewald, and get the train from there - probably a better option - many more trains, and Grindlewald is nice for an afternoon


----------



## Hampshireman

Interesting as we will be doing similar but on way to Lake Maggiore. We intend to stay Lauterbrunnen or the like as we have skiied all over there but never seen it in summer, so might do the 'joch' as we skied down there too. Wengen is extremely pretty but no cars, just the train.


----------



## duetto96

Hi Loadz,

We stayed at Lazy Rancho (through CCC). Its on the outskirts of Interlaken. They provide free curtesy bus travel into Interlaken which was handy. Nice views and walks straight from the campsite into the local village alongside a river. Interlaken is great with lots of paragliders landing in the park having flown around in the mountains. You can go tandem for a charge.

We also stayed in Vitznau on Lake Lucerne. Terrific views over the lake. Cable car up the local mountain right next to the campsite. Boats from Vitnau are walking distance and can take you to numerous places on the lake.

I may be able to find more details if you are interested.

David


----------



## 108401

I can strongly recommend Engleberg as a place to stay for a few days - set in a valley with stunning views of the mountains. Fantastic walks and cycle rides and cable car rides all on your doorstep.

We stopped off there a couple of years ago en route to Lake Garda, and wish we hadn't bothered with Lake Garda in hindsight.

We're intending to visit there again this year, along with sampling Lauterbrunnen.

http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=CH9570 was where we stayed last time. Smallish site, but quiet with fabulous views.


----------



## cronkle

duetto96 said:


> Hi Loadz,
> 
> We stayed at Lazy Rancho (through CCC). Its on the outskirts of Interlaken. They provide free curtesy bus travel into Interlaken which was handy. Nice views and walks straight from the campsite into the local village alongside a river. Interlaken is great with lots of paragliders landing in the park having flown around in the mountains. You can go tandem for a charge.
> 
> David


We stayed at this site as well-very neat. I spotted the owner tidying peolpes' EHU cables one morning 

Some web sites that we found useful:
http://www.truckinfo.ch/index.php5
http://www.swisscamps.ch/GB/index.html
http://www.about.ch/
http://map.search.ch/andermatt.en.html


----------



## jobbie

Hi,

We always use Manor Farm 1, easy to find from the motorway great amenities. Bus outside the site takes you to Interlaken about 10min trip. 
Check the weather, even in August, if its cloudy I wouldn't bother with the Jungfrau trip you won't see much. There is a live web cam on the mountain. Check it out you'll see what I mean if its cloudy.

http://www.swisspanorama.com/

Kim


----------



## 96003

Once again thanks for all the info,Now just got to look through it all and decide where to stay(now thats not going to be easy!!!!)


----------



## pneumatician

*Switzerland*

We go most years. Our favourite site in Interlaken is Manor Farm. Lake side, so I can sail my toy boats. Easy walk in to Interlaken and talk to the Parascenders or you can take the Bus cycle etc.
We have also stayed at Grindelvald and Lautebrunnen both superb for walking. The former is probably the best to access the Jungfrau, Manliken etc. Second thoughts! you can acess both from Lauterbrunnen via Wengen.
Its all fantastic better than the Northern Lakes IMHO stay in Switzerland.
We have been to all of the lakes and like them when its quiet, out of season.
Both Italy and Switzerland will be Tre expensive in summer. And the Lakes will be rammed.

Depending on the Weather we will be there sometime soon.

Steve


----------



## sailor

We stayed in Lauterbrunnen 18months ago. Scenery is magnificent, swiss trains are excellent. The Jungfrau is a must. I would suggest early morning, when it tends to be clearest. But its busy!

Only complaint was about camping jungfrau in Lauterbrunnen. It would have been OK albeit it was quite expensive, small pitches, but most seriously there was a helicopter station just across the river, and with helicopters taking off constantly from 8am to about 6.30pm there was not a lot of peace!

I would say this area warrants more than a couple of days. We got a train pass which gave unlimited train and cable car use in the region for 6 days, well worth while (Last section of the Jungfraujoch not included but 50% discount)


----------



## pneumatician

*Lauterbrunnen*

Sailor,

I had quite forgotten the Helicopter ferrying logs all day. I think it was here we noticed a few chopper pilots gravestones in the churchyard.
I understand the pay is very good  
Also as I recall it was here that the Bungy Jump cable car hooked a young lady up to the wrong cable and she hit the ground, mort.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

The little niggle I had on a Swiss site was to do with the hook up. The hook up post was not the standard blue connector, but was a three pinned affair. You might need an adaptor.

Russell


----------



## harburner

*Motorway Tolls*

I am also going to Switzerland in July / August and am a bit unsure about the tolls. My motorhome is 4000kg and while I am staying in Switzerland I will be parked up for about 10 nights. Can you tell me if the 10 day ticket is consecutive days or only when used?


----------



## Vennwood

From what I can remember from last year, for MH's over 3500kgs you buy a ticket for 10 days and they run consecutively as the start and end dates are marked on the form. You can buy extra days up front and while it only lasts for the time you buy it could work out cheaper than the 40 SFR annual pass the others get. Ten days will cost you around 32SFR and then approx 3:50 SFR per day extra (2007 prices)


----------

